# Something I noticed about Cialis tonight.



## Aidey (Feb 21, 2012)

Its generic name is tadalafil. *TADA*lafil

:rofl:










Please note, I am significantly sleep deprived and thus easily amused.


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 21, 2012)

I chuckled.


----------



## tacwear68 (Feb 24, 2012)

I needed the laugh, thanks.


----------



## Pavehawk (Feb 24, 2012)

The thing I notice is they are in seperate bathtubs...perhap if they got in the same one he wouldn't need the damn pll!


----------



## medic4178 (Apr 7, 2012)

Cialis and Levitra sound like names of singers in an all girls singing group.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 7, 2012)

medic4178 said:


> Cialis and Levitra sound like names of singers in an all girls singing group.



Good effort by the new guy  but I'm hearing crickets.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 8, 2012)

I noticed an increase in users taking baths outside of their house.


----------

